# ik zoek nl sites met makkelijke how-tos over iptables

## alberstom

ik zoek nl sites met makkelijke how-tos over iptables precies hoe je moet beginnen enzo wie kan me helpen? ik heb al gezocht maar kan geen goedde duidelijke nl how to vinden

----------

## garo

Hier staan alle vertaalde "officiele" (die van The Linux Documentation Project) howto's, hier zou ik is kijken.

Hier staat er ook een Nederlandse HOWTO van iptables dit is wel een "onofficiele" (ik bedoel goedgekeurd door het ldp) vertaling denk ik.

Maar eigenlijk zou ik als ik u was de engelse pakken, dat is altijd de meest recente en meest juiste.

----------

## Exci

http://www.nedlinux.nl/~bart/index.php?page=3

hele goeie site  :Smile: 

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> hele goeie site  

 

Uwe site ? t'is wel waar, goede uitleg.

----------

## bart

Nah, 't is mij site  :Smile: 

Op http://www.nedlinux.nl/~bart/index.php?page=9 heb ik een nieuwe (gedeeltelijk herschreven) versie staan.

----------

## Sgaduuw

hehe 

ik wou dat er 3 jaar geleden zulke duidelijke sites waren  :Smile: 

----------

